
Inequality Is Killing the American Dream - grej
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/inequality-is-killing-the-american-dream/
======
pitaj
The real problem, IMO, is not inequality. Inequality has always and will
always exist. The real issue is a decrease in _income mobility_. When the poor
stay poor and the rich stay rich, that's the real problem.

~~~
kafkaesq
Quick rebuttal to both you and Paul Graham:

"Okay, we get it -- it's both position _and_ velocity. But when people talk
about "income inequality", trust me, that's exactly what they're talking about
-- both _relative income_ and _income mobility_. In other words, they're not
as dumb as you think - they're just simplifying. Go that? OK, good. Because
we'd really really appreciate it if you'd at least _begin_ to acknowledge the
core issue at hand. Instead of just throwing your hands up the air and saying,
in so many words, 'Yes, salary differentials kinda suck but hey, anyone can,
in theory, apply for a software engineering job at Google or a YC startup --
so it's all good.'"

